# [SOLVED] Antec 300 or Xclio Coolbox?



## csc2000e (Sep 1, 2008)

Hello everyone!

Just wanted some opinions on these cases:
Antec 300:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129042
and
Xclio Coolbox:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811103021
Basically, I don't know which to get! And they are both the same price. I need good airflow, because my current case is a cheap "power up" brand. And I need my GPU to not run so hot. 
Here are my specs:
AMD Athlon X2 [email protected](with a cpu cooler that juts out like 4 inches)
Ecs Mobo
4GB 800mhz Ram
PNY 9600gt(I may be upgrading to a GTS 250 or HD 4850 in the near future)
Corsair 650w

Obviously, I don't have a high-powered system, so I really don't wanna spend too much more than $60. I am leaning toward the Xclio because of the fans. But the Antec 300 has a couple good fans, and more can be added. Anyone with experience with either case will be helpful. 
Any other suggestions are welcome. What I am mostly going for is airflow.
Thanks in advance!:grin:


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Antec 300 or Xclio Coolbox?*

I'd go with the Xclio(more fans) and you can add a 120mm to the rear of it too.

what size is your motherboard ATX or micro atx as the Antec 300 only fits ATX mobo's and the Xclio fits micro and ATX mobo's


----------



## csc2000e (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Antec 300 or Xclio Coolbox?*

My motherboard is ATX. I was leaning toward the Xclio as well. Thanks!


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Antec 300 or Xclio Coolbox?*

no problem!


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Antec 300 or Xclio Coolbox?*

I would go with the Antec case if it were me, just personal choice. The idea that the xclio fits micro ATX is kind of a no brainer, because the smaller motherboards are not very popular now days, and also almost all ATX cases will accept a smaller motherboard. Just make sure what you choose will accept an ATX board and you will be fine.

Also, when you said you were thinking of upgrading to the GTS250 or 4860 and listed the Corsair 650. If this were my rig and you are going to be upgrading the video, you might want to slip up to the Corsair 750 to make sure you have enough power.


----------



## csc2000e (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Antec 300 or Xclio Coolbox?*

Thanks for your opinion Tumbleweed36! It is a tough call. I'm an indecisive person as it is and that stupid newegg has them both for the same price! But I will probably go with the Xclio. Just because of the fans. I have a 120mm from my current case I can put into it for the exaust port in the back. Whereas with the Antec, I would have to buy another fan.
And about the PSU, I was going to actually buy the 850w Corsair so that it will actually be upgradeable in the future. But that's not for a couple months anyway.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Antec 300 or Xclio Coolbox?*

No problem with the xcleo case, they are nice. Your comment about the 850, they are on sale right now at another vendor for an unheard of price, and that would PREPARE you for upgrading a lot in the future. 

Here is the link and I don't think you will ever find this one again for #112.99 after rebate. This price is unheard of:

http://www.provantage.com/corsair-cm...x~7CSM900N.htm


----------



## csc2000e (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Antec 300 or Xclio Coolbox?*

Oh man! If only I had the money! That is such a great deal! Oh well, I wanted to sell my current GPU/PSU before I upgraded anyway. But, maybe in a couple months the GTX 260 and 4870 will come down in price and I'll be able to upgrade. Thanks anyway!


----------



## oldjoe (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: Antec 300 or Xclio Coolbox?*

Ditto on the Antec 300. Good Cooling design (no need for a lot of fans), easy to work inside, well constructed.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

THATS CRAZY!

get the Corsair 850!
GET IT!

I've never seen it so cheap!


----------

